

Chrome: is Google losing it? - aitoehigie

I have been trying out the google chrome browser and i was a little let down. Google used to be the hub of innovation but this browser is a disappointment. The minimalistic address bar is a very poor clone of Firefox's wonderbar and the default homepage is an exact copy of Opera's hot dial, also the javascript console is a copy of safari's. And the list goes on....
======
schtog
It solved the "elephant int he room"-problem wih browsers, that the whole
thing crashes when one tab crashes. Each tab having its own process is great.

I miss some features from Firefox and I still use Firefox but Chrome
defineately has potential.

And like bdfh42 said, it's waiting for a killer app.

------
aaronjerling
Surely taking the best of a lot ideas and putting them into one browser is a
good thing. That's how processes become streamlined and businesses flourish.

------
gaius
Chrome is not a general purpose browser. It's a desktop client for AJAX
applications. It's more like NeWS than it is like Netscape. Use it for what
it's for and it's fine.

------
bdfh42
but no bad for an early beta though.

Chrome will come to the fore when the first applications that rely upon
JavaScript compilation for performance come along - the browser is waiting for
the first "killer app".

Remember that processor speed increases are no longer a given - we need to
develop ways to execute more code in the browser despite that, as then we can
deliver the very rich browser based applications that (for the moment) are
just a twinkle in a developer's eye.

------
TrevorJ
To address the original point, I don't think Chrome is a sign that Google is
losing the elusive "it". Google has a bunch of less-than-popular initiatives
out there. Sometimes, they roll new products out not as an end-game but as a
means to some other non-obvious goal.

~~~
schtog
The non-obvious goal being world-domination and the end of Microsoft.

------
lacker
So... do you like the browser or not? Forget whether it is "innovative", the
question is are you happy as a user.

